# Infrared heat mats



## Smaugly (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello all

I'm starting to get all things I need for my sons new viv set up for his first rep, he has opted for a Leopard Gecko, I am going to use lino as a flooring and put the heat mat underneath this, I have seen some mats that use infrared wavelengths (most I've seen actually). will these work under lino and if not could somebody point me in the direction of a suitable type. I am planning a 34x15 inch viv and will use a stat with the mat. 

Thanks in advance 

Smaugly


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

Hiya,

I've never seen IR heat mats, are you sure they're not IR bulbs? can you post up a link to one please? I don't see why they wouldn't work, but that's not from experience!

Kirsty


----------



## Smaugly (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi
Thanks for the reply,

Link

Heat Mats | Swell Reptiles

Description says " These Heat Mat are made from a high quality printed carbon which emits ultra long wavelength infra red heat."

Cheers


----------



## Smaugly (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi Kirsty, thanks for your reply,
I did post a reply with a link but got a message saying it needs Mod approval (well something like that) maybe because I'm new.

It definately a heat mat (habistat) the description says " These Heat Mat are made from a high quality printed carbon which emits ultra long wavelength infra red heat."

Cheers


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

As far as I'm aware all heatmats use infra red. It will be absolutely fine - with a stat - under lino. If you're still unsure then post a link here to the mat you're thinking of using.


----------



## Smaugly (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks Jools/Kirsty

I have tried to reply a couple of times with the link but my posts aren't appearing........mmmmmm I wonder if this one will post ok :hmm: ......but thanks anyway.


----------



## Smaugly (Jan 25, 2014)

Ooh it did work that time, here's the link Habistat Heat Mat | Swell Reptiles

Cheers


----------



## cjd12345 (Nov 2, 2011)

The mat will work fine under lino. Basically the mats emit heat in the IR wavelength and this heats anything it hits, so the heatmat will warm the lino. 
Glad to see you mentioned using a stat . The stat probe should be in contact with the lino so that you prevent the lino getting too hot. I'm not familiar with ideal temps for lizards, but you're doing your research ahead of putting an animal in a viv so I'm sure you have checked that already.


----------



## Smaugly (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks guys, I think I have all the info now, I plan on getting the viv at least 2 weeks before the gecko arrives to get it set up and make sure the temps and everything else are good and stable.

Cheers


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Good answer from cjd12345.

You want to aim for a floor temperature of about 32-35C at the warm side of the viv for a Leopard gecko. Don't rely on the dial of the thermostat for the right temperature - have a thermometer (preferably digital) alongside the thermostat probe - resting on the lino. Then adjust the thermostat until your thermometer tells you the temp is right. The stat will then keep it at the right temp - plus or minus a few degrees.


----------



## Smaugly (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for the tip on temp Jools, have my shopping list now time to spend
More questions will follow I'm sure 

Cheers


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

All heatmats of this type emit infrared. All objects emit electromagnetic radiation, dependent on their temperature. A hot object will emit red, then yellow, then white light, as it gets hotter. One of the side effects of welding is that the wavelength can get even shorter, so UV light is emitted (welders need to take precautions to avoid exposure to this). At lower temperatures, infrared is emitted. That's how night sight cameras work - they "see" in the infrared region and convert the image into a visible one, as we can't see IR.

The way in which heat mats work is through the transfer of heat in 3 ways. Firstly, contact heating occurs through conduction - the lino in contact with the mat, or anything in contact with the lino are heated in this way. Secondly, the air close to the mat is warmed and this will rise, carrying warmer air upwards via convection. Lastly, non-contact heating occurs via radiation. The latter mechanism is usually one of the less important mechanisms, since most animals rely on sitting on top of the mat, heating themselves by conduction.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

great reply!

not many people understand that true I.R is invisible to humans.

john




Jeffers3 said:


> All heatmats of this type emit infrared. All objects emit electromagnetic radiation, dependent on their temperature. A hot object will emit red, then yellow, then white light, as it gets hotter. One of the side effects of welding is that the wavelength can get even shorter, so UV light is emitted (welders need to take precautions to avoid exposure to this). At lower temperatures, infrared is emitted. That's how night sight cameras work - they "see" in the infrared region and convert the image into a visible one, as we can't see IR.
> 
> The way in which heat mats work is through the transfer of heat in 3 ways. Firstly, contact heating occurs through conduction - the lino in contact with the mat, or anything in contact with the lino are heated in this way. Secondly, the air close to the mat is warmed and this will rise, carrying warmer air upwards via convection. Lastly, non-contact heating occurs via radiation. The latter mechanism is usually one of the less important mechanisms, since most animals rely on sitting on top of the mat, heating themselves by conduction.


----------



## Smaugly (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for in depth reply Jeffers3, always happy to learn new things, I have ordered a heat mat of that type and all the other stuff I need......it should arrive tomorrow with the new viv


----------

